# Disappearing images in posts



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2014)

Hi Shaun.

I posted a couple of images in this post. At the time, they were displayed correctly, but for some reason they are not working now.

I have a vague recollection of there being a php filename in the URLs I used - proxy something. I had copied the image addresses from an old post of mine where I used the same images.

Any idea what is wrong?


----------



## Shaun (20 Mar 2014)

I turned off the new image proxy feature because it was caching signature ticker images, but assumed it would revert to the original image URL.

I'll re-enable it (to get the proxied links working) and speak to the forum software guys about how to disable it and re-write the URLs.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2014)

Blimey - that was quick service!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey - that was quick service!



Have you broken the forum again colin


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Have you broken the forum again colin


Ha ha! It looks like Shaun has unbroken it for the time being.


----------



## Shaun (20 Mar 2014)

Fixed. You'd copied and pasted the proxy image URL (which broke when I disabled the proxy); they just needed converting back to non-proxy, which I've now done.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha! It looks like Shaun has unbroken it for the time being.



Well then next time try harder


----------



## Scoosh (20 Mar 2014)

So ... we have to find something broken/to break that will take @Shaun longer than 27 mins to fix .....


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2014)

Scoosh said:


> So ... we have to find something broken/to break that will take @Shaun longer than 27 mins to fix .....


Disappearing buttons below the reply box, that later reappear.
Currently there's four present. Post Reply, Insert Quotes..., Upload a File & More Options.
Three this morning Insert Quotes... had gone AWOL, again!


----------



## Shaun (22 Mar 2014)

*Insert quotes* will only appear when using multi-quote (_+ Quote_).


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2014)

Shaun said:


> *Insert quotes* will only appear when using multi-quote (_+ Quote_).


 Scrolled to the bottom of this thread, mobile device, Insert Quote is one of the four buttons available at present. It has popped up on PC at times when all I'm doing is reading previous posts to catch up.


----------



## Justiffa (23 Mar 2014)

LOL u guys just love bullying shaun dont u 

*and me, I love the comraderie here despite the occasional hiccups*


----------



## Shaun (23 Mar 2014)

classic33 said:


> Scrolled to the bottom of this thread, mobile device, Insert Quote is one of the four buttons available at present. It has popped up on PC at times when all I'm doing is reading previous posts to catch up.



If you have used multi-quote and not cleared the quote cache the Insert button will display. Click the *Insert Quotes ...* button and then _Remove_ for each quoted post until they're all removed and that should stop the button appearing. Or, if the *-Quote* button is visible, click that to remove it from the cache.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2014)

Your last post is showing as 40 minutes ago. Next to that is Report. On the right, Top, Like, + Quote & Reply.
Below this box, replying to the thread, is:
Post Reply, Upload a File, Insert Quotes... & More Options.
All that has been done is reply to the post.


----------



## Shaun (23 Mar 2014)

classic33 said:


> Your last post is showing as 40 minutes ago. Next to that is Report. On the right, Top, Like, + Quote & Reply.
> Below this box, replying to the thread, is:
> Post Reply, Upload a File, Insert Quotes... & More Options.
> All that has been done is reply to the post.



Cached multi-quote posts will remain regardless of which post/thread you are replying to and when they were cached. Did you follow my advice to click the *Insert quotes ...* button and remove the previously cached quoted posts?


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2014)

Done. And sofar its not there. 
Didn't show on the PC, but did on the handheld devices.


----------

